# الرب بيموت ؟!



## احب المسلمين وبس (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بالله بعرف مناقشين هالفكرة اكتر من مره 

بس ماداخله عقلي كيف الاله بده ايموت ؟؟!!كيف؟؟؟


----------



## artamisss (16 أكتوبر 2006)

* طب   ايه الحل  اذا كان بعد الشروحات دى كلها  مش فاهمها
 مفيش غير انك تقرا تانى 
 وتفهم  يعنى تتقبل الفكرة   لان  العقل البشرى المحدود  هايتعب اكيد علشان يوصل الى اللامحدود علشان يفهمه   فاحاول تانى  وربنا  ينورلك طريقك 

 وبعدين لازم  تعرف وانت بتقرا  ان الله قادر على كل شيئ وقااااااااااادر ياخد شكل انسان 
ويموت  الجسد  البشرى  لكن الطبيعه الاهوتيه  لم ولن تمت  وفى نفس الوقت لا تنفصل عن الجسد البشرى فى الموت على الصليب   يعنى  هابسطهالك ابسط مايمكن 
  تخيل معايا كده  سيخ حديد مثلا  وحطيطه فىالنار  لحد ما بقى احمر   اوك 

وجيت  ضربت على الحديد نفسه علشان تعدله يمين وشمال على مزاجك   مين اللى وقع عليه الضرب هنا 
 الحديد  مش كده   لكن النار اتأثرت  بالضرب لاء  وفى نفس الوقت النار  ماسبتش الحديد  صح 
يعنى  فضلوا الاتنين واحد 
 والضرب وقع فقط على  الحديد 

نفس الموضوع هنا  طبعا مع الاختلاف الشاسسسسسسسسسسسع  لكن علشان توصل الفكرة للعقل المحدود لازم نشبههها بمخلوقات 
االمهم   تخيل النار دى هى الطبيعه الاهوتيه او  لاهوت  الله نفسه  ومتححده  بالجسد البشرى 
اللى هو  الحديد  اوك   واعتبر ان الطرق على الحديد هو  الموت بالجسد  
يبقى كده مين اللى مات  الجسد البشرى  لكن لسه متحد بالنار اللى هى الاهوت 
فهمت  
 اتمنى  اكون بسطهالللللللللللك ابسط مايمكن   وتكون فهمت يعنى منى حاجه 
واتمنى برضه  انك تفهم الفكرة وتقبلها  مش ضرورى  تؤمن بيها  لكن اقبلها وتخلى عن اى تحيزات دينيه   او  فكرة بلبله فى عقلك علشان تفهم 


*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> بالله بعرف مناقشين هالفكرة اكتر من مره
> 
> بس ماداخله عقلي كيف الاله بده ايموت ؟؟!!كيف؟؟؟


 
حاشا لله, مين قال ان الاله بيموت؟ اي ديانة تقول هذا الشئ مع الدليل!


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (16 أكتوبر 2006)

49 واما الباقون فقالوا اترك.لنرى هل يأتي ايليا يخلّصه. 50 فصرخ يسوع ايضا بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح    51 واذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل.والارض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت. 52 والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من اجساد القديسين الراقدين. 53 وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا لكثيرين. 54 واما قائد المئة والذين معه يحرسون يسوع فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان خافوا جدا وقالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله. 55 وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهنّ كنّ قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه. 56 وبينهنّ مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسي وام ابني زبدي

    57 ولما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف.وكان هو ايضا تلميذا ليسوع. 58 فهذا تقدم الى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع.فامر بيلاطس حينئذ ان يعطى الجسد. 59 فاخذ يوسف الجسد ولفه بكتان نقي. 60 ووضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر ومضى. 

متى اصحاح 27 

يعني اسلم الروح ايش معناها ودفن الجسد ايش معناه حياة المسيح 


باقولك ايش انتو حاكين انو الرب بذل ابنه للموت على الصليب علشان 

الخطية  يعني بدي اجيبه من عندي .


----------



## Fadie (16 أكتوبر 2006)

انت علطول بتضحك كدة

طيب قولى يعنى ايه موت؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> 49 واما الباقون فقالوا اترك.لنرى هل يأتي ايليا يخلّصه. 50 فصرخ يسوع ايضا بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح 51 واذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل.والارض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت. 52 والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من اجساد القديسين الراقدين. 53 وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا لكثيرين. 54 واما قائد المئة والذين معه يحرسون يسوع فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان خافوا جدا وقالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله. 55 وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهنّ كنّ قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه. 56 وبينهنّ مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسي وام ابني زبدي
> 
> 57 ولما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف.وكان هو ايضا تلميذا ليسوع. 58 فهذا تقدم الى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع.فامر بيلاطس حينئذ ان يعطى الجسد. 59 فاخذ يوسف الجسد ولفه بكتان نقي. 60 ووضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر ومضى.
> 
> ...


 
يعني معقولة ما تفهم الكلام المكتوب؟
بيقلك اسم الروح, اي روح الجسد
فهل يعقل الله يسلم روحه؟
يا عزيزي الجسد هو الذي بذل فالله لم يمت بحسب النص الي ذكرته
لا تنسى ان يسوع المسيح ليه طبيعتين, الطبيعية الالهية التي لم يمسها شئ و الناسوت الذي مات و اسلم الروح


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (16 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> يعني معقولة ما تفهم الكلام المكتوب؟
> بيقلك اسم الروح, اي روح الجسد
> فهل يعقل الله يسلم روحه؟[/SIZE]




مافهمت تعليقك ان الرب مابيسلم الروح بيعني المسيح مش اله 

والا ايش اقصدك بالله ، مكتوب واسلم الروح .



> يا عزيزي الجسد هو الذي بذل فالله لم يمت بحسب النص الي ذكرته




مش المسيح اله بذمتك عندكم 

طبيعة الناسوت هي الي ماتت 

وايش حصل بالطبيعة اللاهوتية 

لما مات بس طبيعة المسيح الناسوتية

يعني ايش صار باللاهوت قبل الموت واثناء الموت وبعد الموت 

لاهوت المسيح ايش صار بيه 

مش واضح؟؟!!



> لا تنسى ان يسوع المسيح ليه طبيعتين, الطبيعية الالهية التي لم يمسها شئ



ما مسها شي طيب هيه ايش الطبيعة الالهية الي كانت بيسوع 

علشان نعرف ايش صار فيها 



> و الناسوت الذي مات و اسلم الروح



طيب الناسوت مات 

يعني عيسى شخص بشري والهي في نفس الوقت 

فقد الشخص البشري بموته ودفنه 

لكن عاد وقام بعد موته وصار بشري واله في المره التانية والا بس اله

رجع لطبيعته بشري واله 

طيب اللاهوت او الاله وين راح فترته موت الجسد البشري 

عاد ليتحد مع الاب والا ايش الحكاية ، وهيك بيعني اذا حدث 

انفصال بين اللاهوت والناسوت انه الناسوت ماكان الا وعاء 

للاهوت وماكان ابدا اللاهوت والناسوت شي واحد 

هاي الي بيدل عليه الانفصال .


----------



## Fadie (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الواد دة نرفزنى



> مافهمت تعليقك ان الرب مابيسلم الروح بيعني المسيح مش اله
> 
> والا ايش اقصدك بالله ، مكتوب واسلم الروح


 
الله روح اى ان اللاهوت روح لا يوجد شىء اسمه روح تموت و انما الموت هو انفصال الروح عن الجسد

و فوق الصليب انفصلت الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشرى للطبيعة البشرية



> مش المسيح اله بذمتك عندكم
> 
> طبيعة الناسوت هي الي ماتت
> 
> ...


 
فى ايه؟
مالوا اللاهوت؟

اللاهوت ظل متحد بالناسوت و لم يفارقه ابدا و لكن اللاهوت روح و لا يتأثر بما يتأثر به الجسد



> طيب الناسوت مات
> 
> يعني عيسى شخص بشري والهي في نفس الوقت
> 
> ...


 
يادى النيلة

اللاهوت ظل متحد بالجسد و الروح حتى بعد انفصالهم لان اللاهوت غير محدود و الاب و الابن غير منفصلين عن بعضهما البعض ذاتيا يا كابتن عشان تقول رجعوا يتحدوا مرة تانية


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (16 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> الواد دة نرفزنى



ليه بسأل علشان تدخل المعلومه صح





> الله روح اى ان اللاهوت روح لا يوجد شىء اسمه روح تموت و انما الموت هو انفصال الروح عن الجسد


 

هيك يعني الرب مامات لانه روح ،وكمان الله روح طيب الرب المسيح

مش ليه جسد كيف بده ايكون رب والرب بس روح ؟؟!!




> و فوق الصليب انفصلت الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشرى للطبيعة البشرية



طيب انتوا بتقولوا له طبيعة الهية ايش صار بيها لما صلب والا ماكانت له

طبيعة الهية 



> فى ايه؟
> مالوا اللاهوت؟
> 
> اللاهوت ظل متحد بالناسوت و لم يفارقه ابدا و لكن اللاهوت روح و لا يتأثر بما يتأثر به الجسد



اقيل لي اقبل شوي الروح البشرية هي الي انفصلت طيب الروح الالهية 

هي ذاتها الروح البشرية 







> اللاهوت ظل متحد بالجسد و الروح حتى بعد انفصالهم لان اللاهوت غير محدود و الاب و الابن غير منفصلين عن بعضهما البعض ذاتيا يا كابتن عشان تقول رجعوا يتحدوا مرة تانية




اللاهوت ظل متحد بالجسد حتى بعد انفصالهما يعني الرب هو الي مات

اللاهوت مش محدود لكن جسد المسيح حيز محدود 

فكيف بالله الغير محدود اندمج مع المحدود بالله .


----------



## Fadie (16 أكتوبر 2006)

> هيك يعني الرب مامات لانه روح ،وكمان الله روح طيب الرب المسيح
> 
> مش ليه جسد كيف بده ايكون رب والرب بس روح ؟؟!!


 
انت بتفهم منين؟

ما قلنا اللاهوت روح اى لاهوت المسيح هو روح لكن الطبيعة البشرية للمسيح هى جسد و روح بشرية



> طيب انتوا بتقولوا له طبيعة الهية ايش صار بيها لما صلب والا ماكانت له
> 
> طبيعة الهية


 
ما قلنا الطبيعة الالهية لا تتأثر بما تتأثر به الطبيعة البشرية

انما دور الطبيعة الالهية هو جعل الطبيعة البشرية غير محدودة للقدرة على فداء البشر جميعا



> اقيل لي اقبل شوي الروح البشرية هي الي انفصلت طيب الروح الالهية
> 
> هي ذاتها الروح البشرية


 
لا يا عم الروح البشرية ليست اللاهوت



> اللاهوت ظل متحد بالجسد حتى بعد انفصالهما يعني الرب هو الي مات


 
يا مثبت العقول

يابنى قلنا الروح البشرية هى التى انفصلت عن الجسد البشرى اللاهوت لا يمووووووووووووت



> اللاهوت مش محدود لكن جسد المسيح حيز محدود
> 
> فكيف بالله الغير محدود اندمج مع المحدود بالله


 
المحدود لا يحد الغير محدود يا فالح يعنى جسد المسيح لم يحد لاهوته


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (16 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> انت بتفهم منين؟
> 
> ما قلنا اللاهوت روح اى لاهوت المسيح هو روح لكن الطبيعة البشرية للمسيح هى جسد و روح بشرية




يعني الي فهمته انه اللاهوت للمسيح=روح
                            الطبيعة البشرية للمسيح=روح+جسد بشري

يعني المسيح عنده 2روح قصدك هيك 






> ما قلنا الطبيعة الالهية لا تتأثر بما تتأثر به الطبيعة البشرية
> 
> انما دور الطبيعة الالهية هو جعل الطبيعة البشرية غير محدودة للقدرة على فداء البشر جميعا



اذا طبيعة المسيح البشرية صارت غير محدوده لايمكن اتموت

لانه الغير محدود شرطه ميكون له بداية ولا نهاية 

اذا تأثرت طبيعة المسيح البشرية يبقى محدود ومش اله 




> لا يا عم الروح البشرية ليست اللاهوت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يااخي الروح الالهيه ايش صار بيها الانجيل ليش ماقال ايش صار بيها 




> المحدود لا يحد الغير محدود يا فالح يعنى جسد المسيح لم يحد لاهوته



يا اخي الغير محدود مش حيزه بده ايكون غير محدود

واذا الغير محدود انضاف لحيز محدود زي الجسد يبقى حيزه محدود

يبقى وصفنا اله انه غير محدود تلاشى 

فكر فيها اشوي

غير محدود = لاحيز له 

له حيز =غير محدود بنوب


----------



## artamisss (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*  طب  يعنى  انت ماعلقتش اصلا على كلامى  اللى انا  قلته  فهمت منه حاجه ولا لاء
 رد قول فهمت ولا لاء 
ولا بتاقش  وبس *


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> يعني الي فهمته انه اللاهوت للمسيح=روح
> الطبيعة البشرية للمسيح=روح+جسد بشري
> 
> يعني المسيح عنده 2روح قصدك هيك


 
ايوة



> اذا طبيعة المسيح البشرية صارت غير محدوده لايمكن اتموت
> 
> لانه الغير محدود شرطه ميكون له بداية ولا نهاية
> 
> اذا تأثرت طبيعة المسيح البشرية يبقى محدود ومش اله


 
جيبت منين الاستنتاج الفلسفى الرهيب دة يا واد؟؟؟

غير محدود روحيا فقط يا كابتن كى يستطيع فداء كل تلك الارواح الهالكة و لكن الناسوت لم يصر ألها لمجرد كونه اصبح غير محدود روحيا لأن حتى هذه الروح هى ايضا داخل الجسد و بذلك تصير محدودة ايضا و دة بيصل بنا الى ان هذه اللامحدودية كانت من الناحية القيمية فقط و ليس طبيعيا (اقصد طبيعة الروح) و ذلك حتى يتم الفداء

طبعا مفهمتش حاجة.....شىء طبيعى متباقش بتحب المسلمين و بس



> يااخي الروح الالهيه ايش صار بيها الانجيل ليش ماقال ايش صار بيها


 
انت هتشتغلنى؟

يعنى ايه الروح الالهية ايش صار بيها؟؟؟

صار بها ما يصير منذ الازل

ايه الغباوة دى؟

كأنك بتسألنى الله كان بيعمل ايه لما انت كنت بتتغدى الضهر!!!!!!



> يا اخي الغير محدود مش حيزه بده ايكون غير محدود
> 
> واذا الغير محدود انضاف لحيز محدود زي الجسد يبقى حيزه محدود
> 
> ...


 
محسسنى ان احنا فى فيلم غبى منه فيه

هبسطهااااااااااااااااااالك

الله فين دلوقتى؟

الاله اللى انت بتعبده فين دلوقتى؟؟؟

فى السما؟فوق السما؟تحت السما؟

فى اى حتة يا سيدى انا موافق

هل يوجد مكان غير محدود ليستوعب الله الغير محدود؟؟؟

ان وجد المكان الغير محدود لا يصير مكان لان المكان من اصوله وجود المحيط و المساحة له و ان لم يوجد هذين الاثنين لا يصير مكانا

اذن الله موجود فى مكان محدود.......ليس معنى هذا ان المكان حد الله و لكن الغير محدود هو من يستوعب المحدود فالمحدود لا يحد الغير محدود ابدا و هذا ما اشرت اليه فى اللامحدودية لروح المسيح الناسوتية حين قلت انها روحية قيمية فقط و ليس لها اى امتيازات أخرى

احلق شنبى ان كنت فهمت حاجة



> *طب يعنى انت ماعلقتش اصلا على كلامى اللى انا قلته فهمت منه حاجه ولا لاء
> رد قول فهمت ولا لاء
> ولا بتاقش وبس*


 
دة اسمه حوار طرشان......يعنى من طرف واحد بس التانى اطرش بيتكلم لكن لا يسمع


----------



## artamisss (17 أكتوبر 2006)

* بس بيقرا برضه يا فادى  يمكن  يفهم *


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (17 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> ايوة



المسيح عنده 2روح وحده بشريه والتانية الهية 

الاولى البشرية عرفنا ظهرت من الجسد وعادت 

الثانية الالهية ليش مش عارفين ايش صار فيها 

ايش بيه غلط هاي السؤال ؟؟؟!!!

لانها بدها اتاكد لينا انه المسيح اله اذا مش عارف وينها 

كيف نتأكد اصلا انها كانت بيه .







جيبت منين الاستنتاج الفلسفى الرهيب دة يا واد؟؟؟



> الروح هى ايضا داخل الجسد و بذلك تصير محدودة ايضا و دة بيصل بنا الى ان هذه اللامحدودية كانت من الناحية القيمية فقط و ليس طبيعيا (اقصد طبيعة الروح) و ذلك حتى يتم الفداء



الروح داخل الجسد البشري بتكون هيئة محدودة لانه الانسان بشري

لكن روح الرب الكلية العظيمة لايمكن ان يستوعبها جسد بشري

لانه استيعاب الجسد للروح الالهية بتنفي لامحدودية الروح الالهية العظيمة


> طبعا مفهمتش حاجة.....شىء طبيعى متباقش بتحب المسلمين و بس


ليش حضرتك شايفني مابفهم 





> يعنى ايه الروح الالهية ايش صار بيها؟؟؟



سؤالي صح 2روح الثانية المثبته لكون المسيح اله ايش صار بيها 

صار بها ما يصير منذ الازل

ايه الغباوة دى؟

كأنك بتسألنى الله كان بيعمل ايه لما انت كنت بتتغدى الضهر!!!!!!







> هل يوجد مكان غير محدود ليستوعب الله الغير محدود؟؟؟
> 
> ان وجد المكان الغير محدود لا يصير مكان لان المكان من اصوله وجود المحيط و المساحة له و ان لم يوجد هذين الاثنين لا يصير مكانا



طيب حبيبنا وانا ايش اقلت اقلت اذا وجدت روح الرب بجسد المسيح 

الجسد مساحة اذا بدي انفي لامحدودية روح الرب علشان 

كانت بجسد المسيح الي الوه مساحة وابعاد ،

فيا اتكون روح الاله مش محدوده والا محدوده مش فاهم انتو 

بتعتقدوا ايش ؟؟!!



> و لكن الغير محدود هو من يستوعب المحدود فالمحدود لا يحد الغير محدود ابدا و هذا ما اشرت اليه فى اللامحدودية لروح المسيح الناسوتية حين قلت انها روحية قيمية فقط و ليس لها اى امتيازات أخرى




الغير محدود يستوعب المحدود 

فلمحدود لايحد غير المحدود 

طيب المحدود لايحد غير المحدود 
طيب ازاي بده يستوعب المحدود الغير محدود في مساحة الجسد
بالعربي 

بدك كيف بتحشر هيئة الفيل مثلا بجسم نمله 

كيف بالله مش فاهم 


> احلق شنبى ان كنت فهمت حاجة



براحتك 





> دة اسمه حوار طرشان......يعنى من طرف واحد بس التانى اطرش بيتكلم لكن لا يسمع



وليش الغلط حبيبنا 

اذا بتفهمني كيف جسم الفيل ممكن نستوعبه بجسم النملة بصدقك


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> المسيح عنده 2روح وحده بشريه والتانية الهية
> 
> الاولى البشرية عرفنا ظهرت من الجسد وعادت
> 
> ...


 
اعمله تحليل Dna

يا حبيبى قلتلك اللاهوت ظل متحد بالجسد البشرى و الروح البشرية و لأنه غير محدود فهو يمارس الاعمال الالهية التى تنسبها انت لما تسميه "الله"



> الروح داخل الجسد البشري بتكون هيئة محدودة لانه الانسان بشري
> 
> لكن روح الرب الكلية العظيمة لايمكن ان يستوعبها جسد بشري
> 
> لانه استيعاب الجسد للروح الالهية بتنفي لامحدودية الروح الالهية العظيمة


 
طيب هغلس عليك بقى مادمت مش راضى تفهم

ممكن دليلك على هذا الكلام؟



> ليش حضرتك شايفني مابفهم


 
لاء العفو انا اللى مش بفهم



> طيب حبيبنا وانا ايش اقلت اقلت اذا وجدت روح الرب بجسد المسيح
> 
> الجسد مساحة اذا بدي انفي لامحدودية روح الرب علشان
> 
> ...


 
مش انا قلتلك ان انا مش بفهم.....معلش انا غبى استحملنى شوية

انا مش قلتلك ان الله بالتأكيد موجود فى مكان محدود

و اذا كان الله الغير محدود موجود فى مكان محدود يبقى ايه المشكلة ان يحل ملىء اللاهوت جسديا؟؟؟



> الغير محدود يستوعب المحدود
> 
> فلمحدود لايحد غير المحدود
> 
> ...


خلاص نسيب الكلام العلمى و نخلينا فى الفيل و النملة

ربنا لو عايز يدخل الفيل جوا النملة يقدر ولا ميقدرش؟؟؟

هى كلمة واحدة.....يقدر ولا ميقدرش؟؟؟



> وليش الغلط حبيبنا
> 
> اذا بتفهمني كيف جسم الفيل ممكن نستوعبه بجسم النملة بصدقك


 
ادينى فهمتك.....فهمت؟؟؟


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (17 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> اعمله تحليل Dna
> 
> يا حبيبى قلتلك اللاهوت ظل متحد بالجسد البشرى و الروح البشرية و لأنه غير محدود فهو يمارس الاعمال الالهية التى تنسبها انت لما تسميه "الله"


لا بس قولي الروح 2 الالهية ايش صار فيها مش فاهم 

مره بتقولوا الجسد والروح البشرية 

ومره بتقولوا لا متحده اذا متحده يبقى الرب مات

ممارسة الاعمال الالهية ايش هاي بالله 

المسيح صاحب معجزات وبس 

والدليل مش الشيطان جربه للمسيح الشيطان بيجرب الله ولا يقدر

وهاي بالعقل الله الشيطان بده يغيريه 

الدليل الثاني انه المسيح كائن مولود

الرب ماكانت له بدايه علشان اتكون له نهايه 

الدليل الثالث المسيح المسيح ماكان عنده عرش ولا اعوان من الملايكة 

والرب عنده عرش وملكوت وملايكه 

الدليل الرابع :

الرب بكلمه خلق المسيح ما قدر يخلق شي بنوب بكلمة 






> انا مش قلتلك ان الله بالتأكيد موجود فى مكان محدود
> 
> و اذا كان الله الغير محدود موجود فى مكان محدود يبقى ايه المشكلة ان يحل ملىء اللاهوت جسديا؟؟؟



مين قال وفي وين بالضبط انه الرب له مكان محدود 

لا في مشكله انه الاول كبير جداجدا جدا 
والتاني البشري نقطه في بحره 

البحر يستوعب قطرات الماي وقطرات الماي عمره مابتستوعب 

كل سائل البحر 




> خلاص نسيب الكلام العلمى و نخلينا فى الفيل و النملة
> 
> ربنا لو عايز يدخل الفيل جوا النملة يقدر ولا ميقدرش؟؟؟
> 
> ...




لا حبيبنا الرب قادر على كل شي اي نعم 

بس عمره ما بيعمل المتناقضات 

مابيركب جسم الفيل داخل النملة مثلا 

زي ماقطره من ماي البحر ما تقدر تستوعب كل ماء البحر 

اتمنى وصلتك الك فكرتي وشكرا الك


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> لا بس قولي الروح 2 الالهية ايش صار فيها مش فاهم


 
يعنى ايه حصلها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

محصلهاش حاجة

انت بتفهم منين؟



> ممارسة الاعمال الالهية ايش هاي بالله
> 
> المسيح صاحب معجزات وبس
> 
> ...


 
الشيطان لا يعلم الغيب يا كابتن ولا يعلم ان المسيح هو الله يا ريس



> الدليل الثاني انه المسيح كائن مولود
> 
> الرب ماكانت له بدايه علشان اتكون له نهايه


 
المسيح له بداية بشرية فقط اما لاهوتيا فلا بداءة له



> الدليل الثالث المسيح المسيح ماكان عنده عرش ولا اعوان من الملايكة
> 
> والرب عنده عرش وملكوت وملايكه


 
هو بغباوته

المسيح على الارض لم يكن عنده و لكن ما رأيك بهذا؟

8 وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم.
9 واذا ملاك الرب وقف بهم ومجد الرب اضاء حولهم فخافوا خوفا عظيما.
10 فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا.فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب.
11 انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب.
12 وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا في مذود.
13 وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين
14 المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة
15 ولما مضت عنهم الملائكة الى السماء قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض لنذهب الآن الى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الامر الواقع الذي اعلمنا به الرب

ها عنده ملائكة ولا لاء؟



> الدليل الرابع :
> 
> الرب بكلمه خلق المسيح ما قدر يخلق شي بنوب بكلمة


 
يوحنا9
6 قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى.
7 وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام.الذي تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا



> مين قال وفي وين بالضبط انه الرب له مكان محدود


 
امال الرب فين؟



> لا حبيبنا الرب قادر على كل شي اي نعم
> 
> بس عمره ما بيعمل المتناقضات
> 
> ...


 
افهم منك ان الله لا يقدر على وضع هيئة الفيل فى.......النملة؟!


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (17 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> يعنى ايه حصلها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> محصلهاش حاجة
> 
> انت بتفهم منين؟




طيب راحت فين لما الروح 1 البشرية اسلمت ، والجسد دفن 

عاوز اعرف ظهرت مع الروح1 والا لا :a82: 






> الشيطان لا يعلم الغيب يا كابتن ولا يعلم ان المسيح هو الله يا ريس



عرف ربنا الي خلقه وعصاه منذ ايام آدم وما عرف ان المسيح هو الله 

ليه كان متنكر 



> المسيح له بداية بشرية فقط اما لاهوتيا فلا بداءة له


ابش بيك اخونا الرب روح 100%
اذا بده ايكون فيه نسبة بشرية بـ واحد بالالف مابده ايكون آله 

التوراة بتقول الرب فقط روح 100% والف بالميه روح :ranting: 



> هو بغباوته



ربنا ايسامحك

المسيح على الارض لم يكن عنده و لكن ما رأيك بهذا؟

8





> وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم.
> 9 واذا ملاك الرب وقف بهم ومجد الرب اضاء حولهم فخافوا خوفا عظيما.
> 10 فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا.فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب.
> 11 انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب.
> ...



هاي ملايكة الرب الاب المسيح ماعنده ملايكة يأمرها بالفعل اذهبي 

واعملي العمل الفلاني ، عمرنا ما اقرينا انه سخر له ملايكة

للعمل وتاتي بفلان من الناس باشر كل شيء بنفسه 



> يوحنا9
> 6 قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى.
> 7 وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام.الذي تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا



حبيبنا هو صنع من التقل طين 

الرب بكلمه خلق دون صناعة السماء دون صناعة بالكلمة 



> امال الرب فين؟



طبعا في مكان غير محدود والا لايكون اله 



> افهم منك ان الله لا يقدر على وضع هيئة الفيل فى.......النملة؟!



الرب قادر على كل شيء ، لكنه لايصنع المتناقضات 

لان القطرة من الماء لاتستطيع استيعاب كل قطرات ماء البحر 

القطرة لاتقدر ان تستوعب اليم


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> طيب راحت فين لما الروح 1 البشرية اسلمت ، والجسد دفن
> 
> عاوز اعرف ظهرت مع الروح1 والا لا :a82:


 
يادى النيلة السوداااااااااااااااااااااااا

اللاهوت سواء باتحاده مع ناسوت السيد المسيح او عدم اتحاده (اى قبل التجسد) هو مالىء الكون باكمله يدير الكون و يسمع لصلاتنا و و يلبى احتياجتنا و يفعل كل اعمال الالوهية

فهمت ولا لااااااااااااااااء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا هشد فى شعرى منك خلااااااااااص



> عرف ربنا الي خلقه وعصاه منذ ايام آدم وما عرف ان المسيح هو الله
> 
> ليه كان متنكر


 
عليك نووووووووووووووووووووور

كان متنكر......كان له طبيعة بشرية هذه هى التى جربها ابليس و لم يجرب اللاهوت



> ابش بيك اخونا الرب روح 100%
> اذا بده ايكون فيه نسبة بشرية بـ واحد بالالف مابده ايكون آله
> 
> التوراة بتقول الرب فقط روح 100% والف بالميه روح :ranting:


 
يا عم الحاج قلنا مليوووووووووون مرة الطبيعة  الالهية ليست جسد و انما روح و لكن الطبيعة البشرية هى التى لها جسد



> ربنا ايسامحك
> 
> المسيح على الارض لم يكن عنده و لكن ما رأيك بهذا؟


 
نعم و لكن بلاهوته كان له كل ما تستحقه كرامة الالوهية



> هاي ملايكة الرب الاب المسيح ماعنده ملايكة يأمرها بالفعل اذهبي
> 
> واعملي العمل الفلاني ، عمرنا ما اقرينا انه سخر له ملايكة
> 
> للعمل وتاتي بفلان من الناس باشر كل شيء بنفسه


 
دليلك؟؟؟

يعنى النص بيقول"و اذ ملاك الرب وقف بهم" و بعد شوية يقول"مخلص هو المسيح الرب"

يعنى الاعمى كان زمانه فتح



> حبيبنا هو صنع من التقل طين
> 
> الرب بكلمه خلق دون صناعة السماء دون صناعة بالكلمة


 
تكوين 1: 7 وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.

لا تعليق



> طبعا في مكان غير محدود والا لايكون اله


 
ممكن دليل على هذا الكلام؟و ايه هو المكان دة؟



> الرب قادر على كل شيء ، لكنه لايصنع المتناقضات
> 
> لان القطرة من الماء لاتستطيع استيعاب كل قطرات ماء البحر
> 
> القطرة لاتقدر ان تستوعب اليم


 
بغض النظر عن كلامك الخطأ و افتراضك الغير صحيح

هل الله غير قادر على  صنع المتناقضات؟؟؟


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (17 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> يادى النيلة السوداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> اللاهوت سواء باتحاده مع ناسوت السيد المسيح او عدم اتحاده (اى قبل التجسد) هو مالىء الكون باكمله يدير الكون و يسمع لصلاتنا و و يلبى احتياجتنا و يفعل كل اعمال الالوهية
> 
> ...



وعلى ايش حبيبي اللاهوت مالي الكون 

اوك حبيبنا ، اذا انا ممكن يكون بي لاهوت بس عمرك بتصدق اني اله

او حضرتك لان اللاهوت مالي الكون بدك اتكون اله 

يبقى كيف باعرف انه الي حوالي مش اله 









> عليك نووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> كان متنكر......كان له طبيعة بشرية هذه هى التى جربها ابليس و لم يجرب اللاهوت



كيف بده الاله ايكون بشري (طين) وهو  اي الرب روح وبس 


فين اي دليل في التوراة انه الرب له جسد من طين 





> يا عم الحاج قلنا مليوووووووووون مرة الطبيعة  الالهية ليست جسد و انما روح و لكن الطبيعة البشرية هى التى لها جسد



بدك اتقولي انه المسيح بشري ولكنه اله في نفس الوقت مابتضبط

حبيبنا مابتضبط بنوب لانه روح الرب غير محدوده يعني كبيرة جدا وواسعة

لذا غير قابلة للدخول في تحديد معين بشري او غيره 

لانه البشري له جسد يحده 




> نعم و لكن بلاهوته كان له كل ما تستحقه كرامة الالوهية



مابتعرف اتفرق بين المعجزه والالوهية 





> يعنى النص بيقول"و اذ ملاك الرب وقف بهم" و بعد شوية يقول"مخلص هو المسيح الرب"
> 
> يعنى الاعمى كان زمانه فتح



شوف بنفسك بتقول ملاك الرب مش ملاك المسيح ليش




> تكوين 1: 7 وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.
> 
> لا تعليق



الرب خلق المسيح يقدر ينفخ في الطين زيه زي الرب 

والا قالها طيري فطارت ، وقم فقام يعني مش هو الي عاملها 

والا لما هو عنده قدرة الشفاء ليش ماشفي حاله من الالم

واذا بيده هبه الحياة ليش ماوهب حاله الحياة قبل مايسلم الروح 1




> ممكن دليل على هذا الكلام؟و ايه هو المكان دة؟



الرب معروف عقلا انه مابتحده اي حدود لذا هو اكيد في مكان غير 

محدود ، ومحدش للان قال علميا وين المكان الغير محدود 

بنشير للسما كرمز لعدم الحدود وليس لعلمنا بالمكان الغير محدود  




> بغض النظر عن كلامك الخطأ و افتراضك الغير صحيح
> 
> هل الله غير قادر على  صنع المتناقضات؟؟؟



عمرك شفت ربنا حشر جسم الفيل بجسم النملة 

عمرك شفت القطرة استوعبت اليم ....لا

الله خلق النقيض بس  الجنة والنار ، الملاك والشيطان 

لكن عمرك شفته حشر جسد فيل بنمله


----------



## artamisss (17 أكتوبر 2006)

* انت  يابنى  مش كان سؤالك فى اول  الحوار  خاااااااااالص ازاى ربنا بيموت  وانا بسطلك الفكرة ابسط مايمكن 

من الواضح انك فهمتها من كلامى  بس غاوى مناقشات  تانى   البحر بيحب الزياده 
 يعنى انت سالت  واحنا ردين ا فى اول الموضوع  بس من الواضح انك فهمت كلامى علشان كده ماعلقتش  ودخلت فى حوارات تانيه عن الروح والجسد وووو الخ 
مع ان الاجابه وصالالك من اول مناقشه 

وريح نفسك مش هاتقدر تدرك  رحمه ربنا الواسعه فى الفداء  لانك اصلا مش عاوز تؤمن بيه 
خلاص يبقى بطل نقاش  علشان مش هاتفهم   لو ناوى تفهم  كنت تقبلت الفكرة من الاول 
*


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (17 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * انت  يابنى  مش كان سؤالك فى اول  الحوار  خاااااااااالص ازاى ربنا بيموت  وانا بسطلك الفكرة ابسط مايمكن
> 
> من الواضح انك فهمتها من كلامى  بس غاوى مناقشات  تانى   البحر بيحب الزياده
> يعنى انت سالت  واحنا ردين ا فى اول الموضوع  بس من الواضح انك فهمت كلامى علشان كده ماعلقتش  ودخلت فى حوارات تانيه عن الروح والجسد وووو الخ
> ...



طيب ممكن اسألك سوال بدون لف ودوران الي مات على الصليب 

الانسان ام ام الاله 

فاذا كان الي مات الانسان يبقى فدانا من ايه عادي انسان ومات 

بس لو كان الي مات اله يبقى حقيقي في فدية 

فهمتيني وانتو بتقولوا حاشا لله ان يموت 

انسان بيموت علشان يفدي انسان فين الكفارة يبقى شهيد

علشان كده تبقى كل الامم محتاجه لشهداء يبذلون اجسادهم للرب 

وبس


----------



## Fadie (18 أكتوبر 2006)

يادى الغبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء



> طيب ممكن اسألك سوال بدون لف ودوران الي مات على الصليب
> 
> الانسان ام ام الاله
> 
> ...


 
ما قلتلك يابنى ادم انت باتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت اصبح الروح غير محدود قيميا فقط

مبتفهمش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دة ايه الغباء دة ياربى


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> طيب ممكن اسألك سوال بدون لف ودوران الي مات على الصليب
> 
> الانسان ام ام الاله
> 
> ...


 
*معلش انا مش حانقص بيك و اقول انك غبي, بل حاعتبرك صغير في العمر و مش فاهم*

*الناسوت هو الذي مات على عود الصليب بمشيئة الهية و فرقه ان الناسوت هذا لم يعرف الخطيئة ابدا, فكما كانت الذبائح تقدم بدون عيب, كذلك المسيح و جسده كان الذبيحة الكاملة الوحيدة لانه لم يعرف الخطيئة قط*


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (18 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> يادى الغبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الي بتقوله مش صح لانه لسه اهناك امس الاخت مارمينا المسيحية 

قايلة انه اللاهوت ما اتحد بالناسوت امتزاج تام وعمل كل منهما منفصلا عن 

الاخر 

وانت بتيجي واتقول اتحدوا وصارت روحه غير محدوده 

طيب كيف الروح الغير محدوده ( لانهائية الحجم والسعة ولا نهائية القدرة )

بدها تدخل بحيز جسدي فهمني هاي 

مش كيف الروح لانهائية القدرة لالالالا ما بسأل عن هاي بنوب

كيف روح لانهائية الحجم والسعة بدها تدخل حيز بيحدها 

معناه انه مش كامل الروح دخلت الجسد 

وضح لي هاي 



> دة ايه الغباء دة ياربى


[/QUOTE]

بعض مما عندكم وما بدي تزعل انت بديت بالغلط


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (18 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *معلش انا مش حانقص بيك و اقول انك غبي, بل حاعتبرك صغير في العمر و مش فاهم*[/B]


اشكرك بس اذا واحد مش فاهم وسأل ايش النقص بهاي 
ومين قالكم انه مستوى استيعاب الناس واحد
فيه من يفهما على الطاير 

وفيه من بده وقت ليفهم 

*الناسوت هو الذي مات على عود الصليب بمشيئة الهية و فرقه ان الناسوت هذا لم يعرف الخطيئة ابدا, فكما كانت الذبائح تقدم بدون عيب, كذلك المسيح و جسده كان الذبيحة الكاملة الوحيدة لانه لم يعرف الخطيئة قط
*[/QUOTE]

يعني بدك اتقول ان الرب كان بده اول ذبايح علشان الكفارة 

وبعدين غير رايه واكتفى بانه الذبيحة اتكون بشرية 

وهو المسيح صح 

طيب ممكن اغلبك واقولك المسيح الرب عايز جسده

لكن ليش عايزه ايكون اله مش فاهم


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> يعني بدك اتقول ان الرب كان بده اول ذبايح علشان الكفارة
> 
> وبعدين غير رايه واكتفى بانه الذبيحة اتكون بشرية
> 
> ...


 
لا يا عزيزي
الله لم يغير رأيه, الله وضع مبدأ الذبيحة و الكفارة بالفداء
و المبدأ هذا ساري
فعليك التكفرة عن كل خطيئة بكفارة (مادامت كفارة غير كاملة لا تكفي التكفير عن كل خطياك)
لذلك كانت هذه خطة الله منذ الازل ان يقدم بالمسيح كفارته الكاملة الغافرة لكل الخطايا بحيث يصبح الانسان غير محتاج للذبائح اليومية لكل كفارة


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*طيب اذا الكفارة مبدأ اساسي في العقيدة للكفارة عن الخطية 

التوبة للرب ماتكفي مع الصلاة والصوم والندم قبل المسيح وبعده *


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> *طيب اذا الكفارة مبدأ اساسي في العقيدة للكفارة عن الخطية *
> 
> *التوبة للرب ماتكفي مع الصلاة والصوم والندم قبل المسيح وبعده *


 
*الصلاة هذه نعمة ليك و لا معنى للاعمال الحسنة التي تمسح السيئة*
*فالمطلوب منك دائما و ابدا ان تكون في حال الاعمال الحنسة لانه خط الاستواء*
*و بزلاتك و خطيتك تبقى محتاج لكفارة*
*و حتى لو حسبتها بهذا الحساب, تبقى انت كأنسان زليت و خطأت بخطاياك اكثر من حسناتك و بهذا تبقى محتاج للكفارة*


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (18 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *الصلاة هذه نعمة ليك و لا معنى للاعمال الحسنة التي تمسح السيئة*
> *فالمطلوب منك دائما و ابدا ان تكون في حال الاعمال الحنسة لانه خط الاستواء*
> *و بزلاتك و خطيتك تبقى محتاج لكفارة*
> *و حتى لو حسبتها بهذا الحساب, تبقى انت كأنسان زليت و خطأت بخطاياك اكثر من حسناتك و بهذا تبقى محتاج للكفارة*



انا ما باكل من كلام الخزعبلات هاي والكفارة الجسدية 

خزعبلات المسيحين احتفظ فيها لنفسك 

انا عندي دليل ان ردك كاذب من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Fadie (18 أكتوبر 2006)

احترم نفسك يا بتاع انت و الا انت حر


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (18 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> احترم نفسك يا بتاع انت و الا انت حر



*والله خفت انا يمكن والا خفت 

باقولك كلامكم عن الكفارة كذب في كذب وعندي دليل ينسفه 

وان هناك شيء اهم من الكفارة الذبيحة يغفر الله به الذنب*


----------



## مارمينا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى العزيز ارجو ان توضح كلامك لامكان الاجابه عليه


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (18 أكتوبر 2006)

مارمينا قال:


> اخى العزيز ارجو ان توضح كلامك لامكان الاجابه عليه



الي بالاول والا الي عن الكفارة اي الاخير


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> انا ما باكل من كلام الخزعبلات هاي والكفارة الجسدية
> 
> خزعبلات المسيحين احتفظ فيها لنفسك
> 
> انا عندي دليل ان ردك كاذب من الكتاب المقدس


 
اولا هذه ليس بخزعبلات و احذرك من استخدام هذه الجملة معنا مرة اخرى
ثانيا اين هو دليلك من الكتاب المقدس ان ردي كاذب؟


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (18 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> اولا هذه ليس بخزعبلات و احذرك من استخدام هذه الجملة معنا مرة اخرى
> ثانيا اين هو دليلك من الكتاب المقدس ان ردي كاذب؟



ياسلام غالق موضوعي وقايل لي خزعبلات وما بدك ارد عليك 

لتكون مصدق حالك 

عندي دليل ومن الكتاب المقدس وبينسف الي بتقولوه عن الكفارة 

من بدايته لنهايته 

وانه هناك عمل كفاري اهم من الذبيحة والذبيحة مش هي بس 

اساس الكفارة 

لكن اذا اعطيت واحد زيك هالدليل بدك تاخذ حذرك انت والنصارى 

في التبرير وانا مش حابب اعطيه لك ببقى انشره في كتاب للناس 

علشان المحاججة الفاضية بتاعتكم


----------



## artamisss (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*  يابنى  عيد قرااااااااايه اللى انا كتبته  كويس  تانى  بس 
بقولك   سيخ الحديد المحمى بالنار  لما بيضرب عليه  مين اللى بيضرب  الحديد الجسم المعدنى نفسه  صح  لكن  هل النار انفصلت عنه  لالالالالالالالالاء يبقى معاناها  ايه  ان السيييييييييخ واااااااااحد لكن فيه نار وحديد   

 مثال تانى  صوباع ساعتك  لو حد عضهولك ايه اللى هايتعض  الجلد اللى برة  ولا الدم  الجلد طبعا  لكن برضه هايفضل  تحت الجلد دم وفىالنهايه اسمها صوباع 

بص يا خويا انا ابسط ن شرحى ماشفتش الحقيقه   وانابقولك  الاله المتجسد هو من مات على الصليب  الاهوت لم يقع عليه ضرر  ولكن الجسد المتحد ب اللاهوت  من وقع عليه الضرر وهو الموت  وفضلوا برضه متحدين ببعض 

 ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب تكون فهمتنى  ياااااااااااااااارب  بدعيلك صدقنى *


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> عندي دليل ومن الكتاب المقدس وبينسف الي بتقولوه عن الكفارة
> 
> من بدايته لنهايته
> 
> ...


 




> وانا مش حابب اعطيه لك ببقى انشره في كتاب للناس
> 
> علشان المحاججة الفاضية بتاعتكم


 

*كلامك غير منسجم*

*عندك دليل هاته*
*ما عندك, يبقى بلاش كذب و كلام فاضي*


----------

